# Biker in Fürth / Nürnberg



## Gebot (6. April 2005)

Hallo an alle,

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele von euch aus Fürth bzw. Nürnberg kommen und ob ihr in dem Gebiet paar gute Ecken zum fahren kennt...

Mal ausgenommen von 

Fürth: Alte Feste
Nürnberg: Zabo Trails


----------



## SpongeBob (7. April 2005)

Nürnberg: Innenstadt, Cinecitta, Tiergarten ( DH, FR, Dirt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DABAIKA (7. April 2005)

nürnberg hafen alter schuttberg (bei der eibacher schleuse) -->DH (teer o. piste),
alter kanal oberhalb des fußweges-->singletrail(wald)
am steinbrüchlein im südsesten süden nemberchs nach der bereitschaftspolizei ca 1km der strasse folgen-->felsen, singltrail,trial,DH (is halt aweng ausserhalb aber   )

mehr fällt mir etz auf die schnelle net ein..muß weg


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2005)

Trimm-Dich Pfad bei Roßtal: richtig geniale Single-Trail Runde und hab dort noch nie einen Jogger gesehen, also freie Bahn  
Druidenstein hinter Cadolzburg
Kavierlein in Fürth

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (8. April 2005)

Wir sollten uns alle mal treffen und ne Trail schau machen


----------



## Freeride biker (28. April 2005)

Falls euch auch Umgebung Nürnberg interesiert bei Burgthann und Altdorf gibt es noch gute Stecken. Wir haben hier viele North Shore Strecken. Ich selber hab auch ne Strecke vorm Haus ist ungefähr 1,5 Kilometer lang mit Doubles und Speed Strecke, ist mehr so Downhill. Wir bauen aber noch North Shores ein. Und einen fetten 7 Meter Drop haben wir auch allerdings ist der Landehügel noch nicht ganz fertig. Aber an sonsten gibt es nichts, bei uns.

Live is to short


----------



## dimon (27. Juli 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten uns alle mal treffen und ne Trail schau machen


Und habt Ihr euch getroffen.....? Bin auch auf der suche nach ein paar "Biker" aus Nürnberg, alleine macht es echt kein spass. Bin meist Tiergarten unterwegs...., wer fährt mit?

mfg

dimon


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Juli 2005)

Nö haben wir irgend wie net.

Meld dich mal per ICQ oder E-Mail


----------



## dimon (28. Juli 2005)

Hab dich jetzt bei ICQ hinzugefügt jetzt musst du mich noch Autorisieren!


----------



## graFX (2. August 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Trimm-Dich Pfad bei Roßtal: richtig geniale Single-Trail Runde und hab dort noch nie einen Jogger gesehen, also freie Bahn
> Druidenstein hinter Cadolzburg
> Kavierlein in Fürth



Aloha!

War zwar schon öfter mal in Roßtal mit dem MTB, aber kenne dort den Trimm-Dich Pfad nicht... Hast du vielleicht eine genauere Beschreibung, oder evtl. sogar GPS-Koordinaten?

GreeeetzZ,

graFX


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. August 2005)

hab leider kein GPS, aber die TOP50-CD   Und die sagt für den Einstiegspunkt:  10°54'38.30'' Ost,  49°24'23.76'' Nord, 358 m
Sprich du fährst Richtung Anwanden nach Weiterdorf, an der Kreuzung am Ortsausgang in Weitersdorf gehts rechts Richtung B14 und links in eine Nebenstraße Richtung Weinzierlein. Da fährst du rein, unter der Eisenbahn durch und dann leicht rechts den Feldweg Richtung Weinzierlein. nach so ca. 100m geht links ein Singletrail weg = Trimm-Dich-Pfad.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## graFX (3. August 2005)

Besten Dank, Stefan! 

Hab mir das gleich mal eingespeichert und werd da demnächst mal fahren 

Greeetzzz,

graFX (auch Stefan )


----------



## Stressi (17. August 2005)

Hu Hu, fahr alle 2 tage am Wührder See und suche auch noch anschluß...


----------



## dimon (18. August 2005)

Da treffnwa uns am besten  was fährst du DH? CC? oder was anderes


----------



## anhalb (20. August 2005)

einfach mal zum cine hinfahren! Da findet man immer relativ leicht anschluss! Neue Gesichter sind immer gut! Oder am "Spielplatz" an der Schmause!!!

Übrigens die "Wurzelstrecke" ist wieder fit!!! Dank nokefish!!!

Danke nokefish!!!   

Gruß!!


----------



## MasterChris (21. August 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Trimm-Dich Pfad bei Roßtal: richtig geniale Single-Trail Runde und hab dort noch nie einen Jogger gesehen, also freie Bahn
> Druidenstein hinter Cadolzburg
> Kavierlein in Fürth
> 
> ...




...was gibts am Druidenstein/Dillenberg schon besonderes. Wir waren da schon ein paar mal mit unseren CC Bikes, aber zum Dropen usw. gibts da nix besonderes. Steinbrüchlein hat da mehr zu bieten... außerdem hat meiner Meinung nach der Cadolzburger Förster eh was gegen die Biker, ich hab da meine Erfahrungen  
Wo kommst du her???


----------



## Stressi (22. August 2005)

dimon schrieb:
			
		

> Da treffnwa uns am besten  was fährst du DH? CC? oder was anderes




DH,CC  ??     Kann man des essen ?

also hab nen scott voltage und fahr erst wieder seit märz, davor 15 jahre auto auto und auto   

Bin erst nach Nbg. gezogen und daher sozusagen "noch" singelfahrer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (22. August 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> ...was gibts am Druidenstein/Dillenberg schon besonderes. Wir waren da schon ein paar mal mit unseren CC Bikes, aber zum Dropen usw. gibts da nix besonderes. Steinbrüchlein hat da mehr zu bieten... außerdem hat meiner Meinung nach der Cadolzburger Förster eh was gegen die Biker, ich hab da meine Erfahrungen
> Wo kommst du her???



nachdem es in den letzten Jahren irgendwie weniger Biker wurden, ist das alles ein wenig zugewachsen   

Ich komme aus Weiherhof.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Stressi (6. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

will heut mal für 1-2 stunden auf die Piste. Zabo, Feste ganz egal..    

Hab Zeit von 14-17 h    

Kenn mich "noch" nicht so aus hier auf den trailz.
Werde hat Lust ?    

email: [email protected]


----------



## Maxi91 (6. September 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Nürnberg: Innenstadt, Cinecitta, Tiergarten ( DH, FR, Dirt )



   Ich fahr jetz zwar schon seit einem Jahr Mountainbike und kenn auch ne Menke guter Plätze zum Biken, aber in der Nürnberger Innenstadt und beim Cinecitta war ich noch nie   (zum biken  )
Könnt ihr mir erklären, wo man da so gut fahren kann ? (Ich bin auch von Nürnberg, kenn mich also da aus)
Danke derweil !


----------



## SpongeBob (7. September 2005)

Cine Gap, frag mal den Priestor    

Ne, aber man kann inner City nur a weng rumhuppen, mehr net oder sich alt zam treffen oder sowas


----------



## MasterChris (22. September 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem es in den letzten Jahren irgendwie weniger Biker wurden, ist das alles ein wenig zugewachsen
> 
> Ich komme aus Weiherhof.
> 
> ...




was fährst du so?? auch mal ne dezente tour oder nur FR, DH usw.
ich hab mit meinen bighit mehr bock auf parks, da muss ich wenigstens mein bike nicht den berg hoch schieben  
ich suche aber noch den einen oder anderen der mit mir ab und zu in der gegend mal ne dezente tour startet (stadtwald o.ä.)


----------



## dimon (22. September 2005)

@ All

wer noch bock auf FreeRide hat....., ich und noch ein paar Kumpels treffen uns immer WE im Tiergarten am sand felsen oder wie das ding auch immer heißt (nähe Tiergarten Turm). dann gehts richtung "North Shore" an die Mini DH mit 3 Kickern hintereinander, den letzten habn wa ein bissle ausgebaut .
Also wer lust hat meldet sich bei mir oder kommt einfach vorbei   

mfg

dimon


----------



## Pistentiger (7. Oktober 2005)

graFX schrieb:
			
		

> Besten Dank, Stefan!
> 
> Hab mir das gleich mal eingespeichert und werd da demnächst mal fahren
> 
> ...




Hallo Stefan,

bist du mittlerweile mal den Trimmdichpfad in Roßtal gefahren? Falls nein, könnte ich dir mal eine kleine Einführung geben. Ich kenne ihn und fahre dort auch manchmal. Auch sonst suche ich vor allem am Wochenende Leute, die im näheren Einzugsgebiet von Roßtal wohnen und zum Biken gehen.
Ich fahre vor allem Tour, so zwischen 30 und 40 km, manchmal auch mehr, je nach Laune eben.
Hat jemand z.B. dieses Wochenende Lust zu fahren?

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2005)

schau doch mal in den "wöchentlicher Treffpunkt an der alten Veste" Thread. Am Sonntag fährt da der Alpenverein um 11 Uhr los, Tourendauer war bisher immer so um die 2-3 Stunden. Wie mir meine Kristallkugel verraten hat, werden dieses Mal wohl recht viele Leute dort erscheinen  insofern sollte es einem nicht langweilig auf der Tour werden. Und Zirndorf ist ja nicht so weit weg von Roßtal   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## fritzn (29. November 2005)

Servus,

fahre immer zum Tiergarten raus und dann je nach Laune und Bike rumstylen oder auch bis Moritzberg - Glatzenstein usw.

Wer ist denn hier auch durch den Winter unterwegs und hat Lust zum Snow-Biken? Macht echt Laune und in Gesellschaft noch mehr!

Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## SpongeBob (30. November 2005)

Werde am So oder Sa oder Sa und So wieder oben sein, dann aber mit der Chrissi im schlepptau, diesmal kommt sie mir nicht davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (30. November 2005)

*gähn* jo mal schaun ob wir auch oben sind und hoffentlich alle sachen fahrbar sind **** winter.....
gruß
bgh


----------



## noobrettes (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute,wollt mal wissen ob einer den "Ludwigskanal" fährt oder kennt??


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

Is das der alte Kanal Richtung Regensburg?
Da gehts doch nur gradaus


----------



## Riddick (15. Dezember 2005)

noobrettes schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,wollt mal wissen ob einer den "Ludwigskanal" fährt oder kennt??


Fahr ich oft mal nach der Arbeit bis Wendelstein. Wie _oBATMANo_ aber schon schreibt, geht's da mehr oder weniger nur geradeaus - also eigentlich nur für GA1-Rollerei interessant. 

Riddick


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

Such grad eh breite Reifen für mein Rennrad.
Dann wär ich da auch mal evtl. dabei.


----------



## noobrettes (16. Dezember 2005)

Leute,ich bin erst 16 Jahre alt,fahre seit 2 jahrn Mtb, wohne in Schwarzenruck(genau am Kanal,so ungefär 20 km von Nürnberg und 20 km von neumarkt entfehrnt),kenn mich Streckenmäßig aber kaum aus  ! Würde mich freuen ein paar gute Tpps zu hören oder zu sehen.


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Dezember 2005)

Radl durch die Schwarzachklamm

Guck mal in dne [Heimspiel] - Local Touren Thread.
Da is ne Tour drinn, da quasi an Deiner Haustür vorbei führt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Radl durch die Schwarzachklamm
> 
> Guck mal in dne [Heimspiel] - Local Touren Thread.
> Da is ne Tour drinn, da quasi an Deiner Haustür vorbei führt.


oder auf www.zabotrails.de -> spots.


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Dezember 2005)

Genau   
Wie konnt ichs nur vergessen   

Vom Kugelfang am Schießplatz gibts übrigens 3 kleine DHs runter und nicht nur 1 wies auf der Seite steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noobrettes (16. Dezember 2005)

ok,ich schau gleich mal.danke


----------



## noobrettes (16. Dezember 2005)

Kannst du mir eine Seite oder so sagen,ich weiß nähmlich nicht genau was du mit "Heimspel" meinst.Und auf www.zabotrails.de sind die Strecken zu weit entfernt von mir .


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2005)

noobrettes schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir eine Seite oder so sagen,ich weiß nähmlich nicht genau was du mit "Heimspel" meinst.Und auf www.zabotrails.de sind die Strecken zu weit entfernt von mir .



da gibt es einen track (sorry hatte spot geschrieben). der startet direkt an der schwarzenbruckklamm und macht ne runde zum steinbruch und zurück...
das können keine 500m von dir sein.... oder ist schwarzenbruck so gross?


----------



## Riddick (16. Dezember 2005)

noobrettes schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir eine Seite oder so sagen,ich weiß nähmlich nicht genau was du mit "Heimspel" meinst.


Steht hier im Forum nur wenige Threads weiter unten.   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110388

Ist mit seinen etwas über 750 Beiträgen 'ne prima Lektüre für's Wochenende.   

Riddick


----------



## SoN!c (17. Dezember 2005)

Ich kenne z.B Fürth/poppenreuth am Kavlierlein .
und ich komme aus Sporch . (Cadolzburg) müsste müsste bekannt sein !
Ich suche auch noch leute die ab frühling mit mir biken wolllen ich fahre dirt und street . 
Bitte melden euch mal wer bock hat mit street und dirt zu fahren und wer aus raum fürth / NBG kommt . 
[email protected]


----------



## noobrettes (17. Dezember 2005)

Ne,nicht ganz,wo liegt das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoN!c (18. Dezember 2005)

noobrettes schrieb:
			
		

> Ne,nicht ganz,wo liegt das??




FRANKEN/NÜRNBERG/FÜRTH/ZIRNDORF/CADOLZBURG


----------



## MasterChris (18. Dezember 2005)

SoN!c schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und ich komme aus Sporch . (Cadolzburg) müsste müsste bekannt sein !
> ...



Du kommst aus "Schborch"?!?!?!
aha, wie alt und wer genau bist du, weil ich auch aus good old "Schborch" komme


----------



## nobike (18. Dezember 2005)

hi,

bin grad von Erlangen nach Vach (Fürth) umgezogen. Bisher nur den Solarhügel (Atzenhofen Schuttberg) gefunden, taugt aber für gar nichts. Werde erstmal weiter über Tennenlohe Richtung Kalchreuth fahren. Jetzt ist zwar die Anfahrt etwas länger, aber dafür ein klasse Revier. Sollte für alle in Nürnberg Nord auch taugen.


----------



## SoN!c (18. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin 15. und meine name is Daniel horn .
weis net ob du mich kensst wie lange wohnst du schon nicht mehr in Sporch ? 

NAja wollt noch sagen das ich dein DH bike ultrast fett finde


----------



## SoN!c (18. Dezember 2005)

wollte mal alle leute aus dem frankenland fragen wo man als dirt fahrrer gute plätze zum biken findet und auch noch anschluss findet .
Bin noch singlefahrer und suche leute die auch dirt fahren .
bitte bitte meldet euch weil bis frühling dauert es nichzt mehr lange .


----------



## MasterChris (18. Dezember 2005)

SoN!c schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 15. und meine name is Daniel horn .
> weis net ob du mich kensst wie lange wohnst du schon nicht mehr in Sporch ?
> 
> NAja wollt noch sagen das ich dein DH bike ultrast fett finde



danke für die blumen zu meinen DH Bike  
was heist ich wohne nicht mehr in schborch?! ich wohne immer noch hier und das schon fast 25jahre   
zum dirtn kann ich dir Fürth/Kavierlein (www.kavierlein.de) und Nbg./ Zabo empfehlen. Beide Spots sind aber leider für mich und mein Downhillbaby nichts, ich ziehe da Bischofsmais, Feuerberg o.ä. vor


----------



## SoN!c (18. Dezember 2005)

ich dachte du wohnst in fürth !!!! naja kann ja mal vorkommen
das so eine verwechslung vorkommt .
Sorry 

Ok somit hab ich etz auch mal erfahren das es noch biker in Sporch gibt.
naja von kavlierlein hab ich schon gehört und möchte auch anfang sommer dort mal vorbeischauen da es für dirtbiker warscheinlich net schlecht sein wird .
naja etz muss ich erst mal mein neues bike einfahren und dann kann es weiter gehen ^^.
wo genau wohnst du !! .
kannst mir auch ne mail schicken wenn du deine adresse net erwähnen willst.

hab auch gehört das am CINE immer gefahren wird da werd ich mich dan auch mal erkundigen .


----------



## MasterChris (18. Dezember 2005)

ich wohne in der Gegend von der kath. Kirche.
und falls du mir ne Mail schreiben willst geht das wenn du mein Profil hier (Jack Daniels Logo) anklickst... ich antworte gerne!!!

Mit Dirt und Street hab ich mich noch nicht so beschäftigt, da meine Bikes für sowas nicht ausgelegt sind. Wenn mein Geldbeutel etwas flüssiger wäre würde ich mir als 3tes Bike ein Dirt/Streetbike zulegen, aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch kommen  just look


----------



## SoN!c (18. Dezember 2005)

Wenn mein Geldbeutel etwas flüssiger wäre würde ich mir als 3tes Bike ein Dirt/Streetbike zulegen, aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch kommen  just look[/QUOTE]

Auf jedenfall !!!!!


----------



## schmidtti (28. Dezember 2005)

hallo leute,
bin heute zufällig auf diese seite gestossen und mit freude festgestellt das es im frankenland doch ein paar biker gibt.
bin selber auch aus der nähe von cadolzburg, genauer gesagt wachendorf.
fahre gerne am dillenberg, in wendelstein, war schon ochsenkopf, fichtelgebirge und an der kampenwand.
bin auch oft alleine unterwegs (macht nicht viel spaß ) oder mit nem kumpel von mir. fahre ein scott fx mit ein paar veränderungen.
fahre seit frühjahr diesen jahres mtb.
wäre froh wenn wir uns mal zu nem ausritt treffen könnten.
also lasst mal hören von euch!

gruß daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (28. Dezember 2005)

schmidtti schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> bin heute zufällig auf diese seite gestossen und mit freude festgestellt das es im frankenland doch ein paar biker gibt.
> bin selber auch aus der nähe von cadolzburg, genauer gesagt wachendorf.
> fahre gerne am dillenberg, in wendelstein, war schon ochsenkopf, fichtelgebirge und an der kampenwand.
> ...




kann Mann auf jeden fall mal machen... einen gemeinsamen Ride.
Nur bei dem Wetter bringt mich nix raus aufs Bike


----------



## SoN!c (5. Januar 2006)

HEY JUNGS was is den los warum schreibt den hier keiner mehr rein .
Is ja total ******** wenn man nach 2 wochen mal wieder reinschaut und da steht immer noch nix 

MFG SON!C


----------



## schmidtti (5. Januar 2006)

tja winter halt... is nich soviel biken...


----------



## SoN!c (8. Januar 2006)

schon ,schon .
aber etz is ja bald wieder so weit.
DER FRÜHLING NÄHERT SICH


----------



## MasterChris (8. Januar 2006)

Wo nähert sich denn der Frühling???
Also, ich weis nicht, vor März wird sich Wettertechnisch da nicht viel ändern.
Und so lange die Bikeparks auch zu haben, so lange ist für mich Winter


----------



## schmidtti (9. Januar 2006)

war gestern am tiergarten zum ersten mal biken, echt cooles gebiet dort muss ich schon sagen!
werd kommendes we wenn des wetter passt wieder hin fahren.


----------



## kenny! (10. Januar 2006)

wo man auch noch ganz gut biken kann ist in erlangen!im tennenloher forst!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Januar 2006)

schaut mal nach www.zabotrails.de dort gibts ein paar schöne gebiete in der gegend!
WR


----------



## Andrea35 (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann nur sagen, auch im Winter ist biken super 
Wir waren heute wieder am alten Kanal Richtung Wendelstein. Dann einfach in den Wald rauf zum Sendemast (in Wendelstein) Da gibt es einen MTB-Pfad  sehr schön. Man kann in der Gegend echt super fahren. Da ich auch noch nicht so lange auf meinem Würfelchen fit bin - genau richtig für mich.
Wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß
Winke Andrea

ps. darf man mal wissen in welcher Altergruppe Ihr Euch befindet?? Und welchen Art von Biken Ihr bevorzugt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (11. Januar 2006)

also ich bin ab moin 27 und fahre fast alles ein wenig.
hauptsächlich aber dezente Touren und Bikeparkbesuche mit rasanten Abfahrten


----------



## Andrea35 (11. Januar 2006)

mmh dann kann ich ja noch gar nicht alles Gute wünschen *lach*
musst noch ein bissi warten. 
Wie lange fährst Du schon ????


----------



## MasterChris (11. Januar 2006)

Mit dem Mountain Bike hab ich schon mit 15 angefangen ... die rasanten abfahrten mit meinen BigHit sind erst seit anfang 2005 mit dabei.
ist wie eine sucht den berg runter zu rumpeln


----------



## Andrea35 (11. Januar 2006)

Stimmt kann zu einer werden *lach* Naja ich bin noch sehr vorsichtig, aber schon mutiger geworden - wenn ich so überlege wie ich noch im September gefahren bin. Aber jeder hat ja mal klein angefangen.  Schade - hätte so vor 10 Jahren diese Leidenschaft entdecken sollen. Naja, kann man nix machen. :-(


----------



## MasterChris (11. Januar 2006)

allerdings hat jeder mal klein angefangen. ich wenn noch an mein erstes MTB denke, ein gebr. amibike (mt racing) mit stahlrahmen, xt vollausstattung und starrgabel für 1000dm. 
das hatte ich ewig und mit dem bin ich sogar mal für das bayern team in der hobby klasse 3rennen mitgefahren, danach waren andere gedanken wie das mtb angesagt und das bike diente nur noch für den weg in die ärbeit. wie ich mir dann mein teueres trek gekauft hatte fing ich wieder regelmässig an mit dem biken, war mir aber auch nach einer weile zu langweilig, deswegen kaufte ich mir dann 2005 mein freeride/downhill bike BigHit.

So, nun kennst du meine geschichte


----------



## SoN!c (11. Januar 2006)

Ich kenn ZABO TRAILS net so wo is des is des in Nürnberg orisring aufsesplatz ...AUFSETZPLATz ach keine ahung wie des heist ihr wisst schon was ich mein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (11. Januar 2006)

zabotrails sind am tiergarten.
schau mal unter www.zabotrails.de


----------



## fritzn (11. Januar 2006)

Hey Chris (und natürlich auch alle anderen),

wenn Du wieder am TierG fährst, schreib doch noch mal was!

War am So. auch in der Gegend, und fahr oft mal für 1-2,5 Stunden da raus. Zu zweit machts immer mehr Bock!

Könnten ja am Sonntag mal einen Treffpunkt um 14:00 am Tiergarten Eingang machen? Dann so 2 Stunden rumsurfen?

Bin auch 27 
Fahre auch schon lange Bike und hab sowohl was für Geschwindigkeit als auch was für Spaß übrig.


Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## schmidtti (11. Januar 2006)

na so langsam wirds ja hier  

also ich 29 seit märz auf dem bike habe ein umgerüstetes scott fx 25 von nem kumpel gekauft. hab selber keine ahnung von der materie.

fahre sehr gerne downhill, touren und bei uns in den wäldern umher. jetzt will ich so langsam das springen lernen.

aber leider hab ich auch zu spät mit dem biken angefangen...

dafür hab ihc jetzt umso mehr spaß daran  und fahre auch im winter weils da auch hervorragend geht!

also wochenende irgendwann mal treffen am tiergarten wäre durchaus eine sehr gute idee!
das alter der mitgefährden wär mir erstmal egal, hauptsache spaß!!!! 

also ich muss jetzt ins bett


----------



## MasterChris (12. Januar 2006)

von einem gemeinsamen ride wäre ich bestimmt nicht abgeneigt, das wär sogar megafett ich hab nur ein paar Probleme die mich daran hindern.
wenn, dann könnte ich nur ne tour mit meinen tourenfully mitdrehen, da mein bighit bis mitte februar zum umbau beim händler ist.
jetzt kommen die eigentlichen probleme:
1. ich hab keine fahrbare möglichkeit mein trek nach nürnberg zum tiergarten zu bringen
2. ich hab null winter bikebekleidung und bei den temperaturen momentan braucht man schon was gescheides zum anziehen


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Januar 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin ab moin 27 und fahre fast alles ein wenig.
> hauptsächlich aber dezente Touren und Bikeparkbesuche mit rasanten Abfahrten




Alles Gute und viel Gesundheit


----------



## MasterChris (12. Januar 2006)

tausend dank!! 
das ist ja der hammer, du hast mir als erster heute gratuliert... sogar vor meiner freundin, weil die pennt schon seit ein paar stunden

naja, ich leg mich jetzt auch mal ab im bett! gut nacht


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Januar 2006)

Alles Gute usw.  

Was läßt denn am BigHit umbauen?


----------



## MasterChris (12. Januar 2006)

danke für die glückwünsche.

an mein bighit kommt double track laufräder mit vorne veltec dh nabe und hinten hügi fr nabe. dann kommt vorne maxxis minion f dh 26x2,5 42a und hinten maxxis high roll 24x2,7 60a. truvativ kettenführung kommt noch drauf und das war es dann... reicht auch, kostet mehr wie genug.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Januar 2006)

Die Kettenführung läßt aber nich vom Ladan dranbauen, oder?
Die zocken Dir doch dafür locker 50  ab.


----------



## MasterChris (12. Januar 2006)

Doch doch... ich lass alles auf einmal ranflicken.
ich hab einen ganz guten draht (hof ich) zum mechaniker... der zockt mich nicht ab. 
er hat für den kompletten umbau - laufräder, reifen, kettenführung ca. 50 gesasgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (12. Januar 2006)

Also mit einspeichen der Laufräder ist das dann schon günstig.


----------



## MasterChris (12. Januar 2006)

sag ich ja...  
die 50 waren aber nur ein grober einbaupreis, aber was mein mechaniker bis jetzt immer zu mir gesagt hat ist ziemlich genau zugetroffen.
und wenn es etwas mehr kostet wär es mir auch egal, für guten service und beratung zahle ich gerne mal etwas mehr.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Januar 2006)

Wie jetzt?
Nur einbauen oder werden die Laufräder neu eingespeicht?


----------



## MasterChris (12. Januar 2006)

keine ahnung ob da was neu eingespeicht wird oder ob die fertig bestellt und geliefert werden?!


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Januar 2006)

Also wenn die Laufräder nicht neu eingespeicht werden, hättest es mit passendem Werkzeug auch ohne Probleme selber bewerkstelligen können. 
Da es aber so lang dauert, ist es aber anzunehmen, dass die Laufräder bestellt werden.

Für 4 Flaschen anständiges Bier übernimm ich diese Arbeiten dann auch


----------



## MasterChris (12. Januar 2006)

das ganze dauert so lange weil die Hügi FR Nabe für hinten solange Lieferzeit hat... 
für die "selbstmach" aktion fehlt mir das richtige werkzeug genau so wie die erfahrung daran rumzuschrauben. deswegen lass ich das ganze vom fachmann machen. der muss ja auch sein geld verdienen  
ausserdem, wenn dann was nicht passt, schleift, klappert usw. hab ich wenigstens die möglichkeit auf garantie.


----------



## Priest0r (12. Januar 2006)

also die laufräder werden natürlich nicht selbst eingspeicht sondern so von veltec geliefert.

zu beratung garantie NICHT abzocken und sowas sag ich jetzt besser einfach mal nix kann mir ja denken wo du das machen lässt


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2006)

Priest0r schrieb:
			
		

> zu beratung garantie NICHT abzocken und sowas sag ich jetzt besser einfach mal nix kann mir ja denken wo du das machen lässt



jo, wir wissen beide recht genau, wo der Chris sich sein Rad umbauen lassen wird  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (12. Januar 2006)

hä?!
wie...?!
das stefan weis wo ich mir mein bike umbauen lass is klar  
aber woher weis Priest0r das?! kenn ich dich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmidtti (17. Januar 2006)

ahh dann sagt mal an wo man den sein rad zum überholen erneuern hingeben kann, war bis jetzt einmal beim adrenalin in fürth, aber außer viel geld...

oder kann wer selber schrauben und würde mir helfen ( ich zwei rechte hände! )

waren am sonntag wieder am tiergarten biken - wahnsinnig genial!!!

sonne, schnee, fester untergrund einfach nur goil!  

entweder geh ich kommendes we skifahren nach saalbach, oder ich bin wieder am tiergarten zugegen!

also wenn was zamgehen sollte, jederzeit!!!!


----------



## MasterChris (17. Januar 2006)

also ich bring mein Trek schon ewig zum Adrenalin (ob Kundendienst oder aufrüsten) ... mein BigHit hab ich dort gekauft und schon für saftig Geld umbauen lassen, meine Freundin hat vor kurzen auch ihr neues Bike dort gekauft und wir sind mit allem und jeden dort voll zufrieden gewesen 
Klar, alles ist nicht billig, aber mit den neubikes bekamen wir super Angebote .... und sonst ist uns auch jeder so gut es ging im Preis entgegen gekommen, die wollen und müssen ja auch was dran verdienen!!! 

und für eine gute persönliche Beratung und Top Service zahle ich gerne mal etwas mehr - Irgend einer muss ja die deutsche Wirtschaft ankurbbeln 

"reo-fahrer" und "PriestOr" stimmen mir da bestimmt auch zu!!!


----------



## SpongeBob (17. Januar 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> .. "PriestOr" stimmen mir da bestimmt auch zu!!!




Sicher?


----------



## MasterChris (18. Januar 2006)

... wie?! ... was meinst du mit "sicher?"


----------



## SpongeBob (18. Januar 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie?! ... was meinst du mit "sicher?"



Nüscht Nüscht


----------



## MasterChris (18. Januar 2006)

ja wie jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenny! (18. Januar 2006)

hey spongebob hab mal ne frage an dich!
wo fährst du in nürnberg so?da du ja ein demo hast denk ich du fährst scho große dinger oder?!
danke kenny


----------



## SpongeBob (18. Januar 2006)

kenny! schrieb:
			
		

> hey spongebob hab mal ne frage an dich!
> wo fährst du in nürnberg so?da du ja ein demo hast denk ich du fährst scho große dinger oder?!
> danke kenny



Nix mehr Demo   Das musste leider weg weil i meine Wohnung finanzieren musste. Das fährt jetzt Markus.

Ich fahre meist oben am Buck oder in der City. Doch zur Zeit fahre ich garnicht da mein Dämpfer tschüss gesagt hat


----------



## SoN!c (3. Februar 2006)

hi wollte mal fragen ob es hier irgendwie paar parks fürs DIRTEN hier in der nähe gibt   danke für antworten


----------



## MasterChris (3. Februar 2006)

ausser Kavielein und Zabo Trails fällt mir jetzt auf die schnelle nix ein.


----------



## SoN!c (3. Februar 2006)

mhhhh.... ja kavielein is schon ein park bloss das es halt DRECK Jumps sind ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... ^^ ich meine halt STREET PARKS sowas  wie der CADOLZBURGER skatepark der eh SCHEI... ist ^^
weist schon wo ramps sind und hips usw usw..


----------



## MasterChris (3. Februar 2006)

Hä?! Kavierlein sind 1A dirtjumps, die von gido tschugg und dem redbull backyarddigger geshaped wurden. wenn die für dirtjump nicht reichen dann weis ich auch nicht mehr?!
Allerdings ist das Kavierlein vereinseigentum, aber wenn man mit denen redet geht da schon was.
www.kavierlein.de
www.zabotrails.de

so einen skatepark gibts glaub ich noch in oberasbach irgendwo...?!


----------



## SoN!c (3. Februar 2006)

klar sind da 1a dirtjumps ich wollte jetzt nicht auf die hügel ansprechen ich wollte nur den unterschied sagen was ich such KEIN JUMP aus dreck/erde sondern JUmps aus Holz und so ja obersabach kenn ich schon aber dachte halt das es irgendwo hier noch so FÜRTH/NBG was gibt


----------



## MasterChris (3. Februar 2006)

hm?! *überleg - überleg*
wenn du durch veitsbronn/siegelsdorf durch bist, wo es richtung obermichelbach geht ist rechter hand der fussbalplatz der veitsbronner, davor ist auch noch so ein kleiner betonpark ...


----------



## SoN!c (3. Februar 2006)

kk naja muss ich wohl weiter suchen aber oberasbach is net schlecht ... ^^


----------



## MasterChris (27. Februar 2006)

bevor der Thread von der Seite fliegt, schreib ich halt mal was rein !?

Gibts denn gar nix neues im Raum Nürnberg/Fürth???

das schläft ziemlich ein hier 

schaut euch doch mal meine Bilder in der Galerie hier bei IBC an!
Würde mich über ein paar schöne Kommentare oder Bewertungen freuen!!!

...auf das es bald frühling wird und die bikeparks wieder auf machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (27. Februar 2006)

Am Tiergarten geht immer was


----------



## MasterChris (27. Februar 2006)

ne, das meinte ich nicht ...


----------



## SoN!c (7. März 2006)

jaja des schei... wetter vermiest eifnach jeden die laune und da hat man halt warscheinlich auch kein bock zu fahren wen es immer nur schneit oder pisst


----------



## MasterChris (7. März 2006)

ja schon ... aber man kann doch hier auch über allgemeine sache aus dem bikebereich laabern, da brauch das wetter nicht passen 
ist nur hier immer ziemlich langweilig ... keiner schreibt was!!!
deswegen suche ich nach gespräch


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. März 2006)

war am Sonntag mittag recht spontan auf dem Bike gesessen. Super Sonne und noch kalt genug, daß es ohne Schneematsch ging  
Meine Lieblings-Hundebesitzerin ist mir auch wieder übern Weg gelaufen, was will man mehr  (seit wir einmal an einem Sonntag auf einer Tour innerhalb von 3 Stunden der Dame insgesamt 4 Mal begegnet sind, jedesmal absolut zufällig auf einem anderen Trail, hat die wohl einen leichten Haß auf MTB-ler  )

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (8. März 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ... hat die wohl einen leichten Haß auf MTB-ler  )



erinnert mich irgendwie dran wie ich letztes Jahr mit meinen Kumpel am Geiskopf war. Ist ja nicht so das überall Schilder stehen, die darauf hinweisen das die einzelnen Strecken für Fußgänger gesperrt sind. Ein paar "alte Säcke" meinen aber doch da rum zu laufen (meistens Freeride1) und von denen darf man sich dann auch noch dumm anmachen lassen wenn man mit einem affenzahn vorbei kommt   
in der Pension erzählte mir dann auch noch so eine "Oma" das sie dort immer ihren Hund frei laufen lässt...  und die meinte auch noch wie witzig das sei, aber der machte ich schnell klar wie gut das das für ihren hund bzw. für uns Biker ist


----------



## Altitude (8. März 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> war am Sonntag mittag recht spontan auf dem Bike gesessen.



Stefan, ruf doch das nächste mal an...obwohl ich so oft im wald unterwegsbin - laufen wir uns nimmer übern wech...


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Am Tiergarten geht immer was


wie siehts da eigentlich im moment aus?
eistanzen?


----------



## SpongeBob (8. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts da eigentlich im moment aus?
> eistanzen?




War am Sonntag mal oben. Ist eigentlich recht gut fahrbar. Also die Hauptwege. Kleine Singletrails sind dann doch ziemlich verschneit. A weng glatt war es schon aber alles im machbaren Bereich. Eintig blöde, der Schnee verdeckt effektiv die Wurzel so das ab und an ne kleine Überraschung kam und es sind überall Schlitten unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (11. März 2006)

mh... bin auch aus nÃ¼rnberg bzw. rosstal.... hab noch nie was von dem trimm dich pfad gehÃ¶rt naja egal... kann erst wieder in 2 wochen gscheit schmausenbuck rocken gehn...*heul* aber is ja eh scheiss wetter...
Mfg thaper
Ps: kennt ihr wen dern freeride hardtail fÃ¼r ca 800 â¬ brÃ¤uchte? muss meins loswerden gaaanz schnelll


----------



## SoN!c (13. März 2006)

wo is des schmausebuck oder der schmausebuck eigendlich ist des öffentlich oder wie is des ???


----------



## MasterChris (13. März 2006)

Schmausenbuck ist der Wald wo hintern oder nebern Tiergarten in Nürnberg ist... 

schau mal unter www.zabotrails.de - dort unter Spots - da steht der Buck (Schmausenbuck) auch mit drin.

das einzige was ich immer noch suche sind die Zabotrails (die ganzen Kicker, Tables und Doubles) die hab ich bis heute noch nicht gefunden  
wenn da einer eine genaue Wegbeschreibung für Dumme hat, immer her damit


----------



## SpongeBob (13. März 2006)

Lass uns da mal treffen und ich zeige se dir


----------



## MasterChris (13. März 2006)

hätte ich nix dagegen ...  
das ich endlich mal weis wo die genau sind

ich will aber nur schauen, weil mein BigHit für solche Aktionen etwas zu schwer ist.


----------



## SoN!c (13. März 2006)

ich will mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (13. März 2006)

da machen wir halt mal was aus!!!
nur momentan hab ich null zeit ... sobald ich aber wieder Luft hab wird ein Treffpunkt ausgemacht 
auch wenn ich die Zabotrails mit meinen Fully nicht pack, gesehen will ich sie aber schon mal haben...


----------



## SoN!c (13. März 2006)

joa könn ma machen mein bike müsste ende märz fertig da stehen  dann kanns weiter gehen


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2006)

servus leute
ich wollt bloss ma kundtun das  man die kleine line auch mitn fully springen kann
zu finden isses auch nicht schwer is bei der bushaltestelle siedlerstr.
ca.100m dahinter im wald

vielleicht sieht ma sich ja mal....


----------



## thaper (13. März 2006)

ja da in zabo is doch dieser kreisverkehr da is auch dieses restaurant... und anstatt rechts am restaurant vorbei einfach links am restaurant vorbei und solange dem radweg folgen bis ne streukiste vor einem auftaucht da dann recht einbiegen auf nen kleinen weg und nach ca. 20m nochma rechts gradaus über nen baumstaum und dann is man eigentlich schon da.....
Mfg thaper


----------



## MasterChris (13. März 2006)

ist das das waldstück wo aussen die schienen von der straßenbahn zum teil durch gehen???
naja, muss ich doch noch mal hin schauen... kann ja nicht so schwer sein zu finden
ist dann praktisch das waldstück was VOR dem tiergarten ist, oder?!


----------



## thaper (13. März 2006)

jap das waldstück ist es... aber am einfachen findet man es indem man da am zabo kreisel fährt siehe meine beschreibung


----------



## SpongeBob (13. März 2006)

Joa, mit Fully schon springbar aber dann bitte mit harten Federn vorne. Meine 40 schluckt leider die Kicker effektiv weg so das an rüber kommen nur schwer zu denken ist. Aber gesehen muss man die schon mal haben.

Mail mich einfach über ICQ an @ Chris.


----------



## MasterChris (13. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Mail mich einfach über ICQ an @ Chris.



mach ich, sobald ich mal wieder Zeit hab...! wird nicht vergessen


----------



## SoN!c (1. April 2006)

hi leute wir müssen mal endlich weider hier rein texten sonst verschwindet der theard noch vollkommen und das will doch keiner von euch 
gibts nix neues oder was jeder hat doch was zum labbern


----------



## thaper (1. April 2006)

Morgn
Ja was n los mit euch mädels mann sieht immernur die gleichen gesichter in der stadt und das sin die die auch schon im winter da warn .... ok hab etz kein bike mehr mein hardtail is endlich verkauft.... aber nächstes wochenende hab ich dann ziemlich sicher meinen norco downhiller... das heisst das nächstes wochenende schmausenbuck angesagt ist... wer auch da sein wird kann sich ja mal hier melden...abends is zur zeit übrigens streeten in der city also cine und so angesagt treffen uns immer freitags so 19 uhr am cine und am samstag so gen 18 uhr..... wir fahrn auch wenn regnet... ok wennns etz nur noch pisst fahrn wir natürlich nich also wer mal bock auf streeten abends hat kann sich ja mal blicken lassen....  
see ya
Thaper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoN!c (4. April 2006)

da bin ich auf alle fälle dabei )))))))):)):


----------



## SpongeBob (4. April 2006)

Smiley Rekord!


----------



## J-FOX (5. April 2006)

Servus!
mal ne ganz andere frage.
Kommt irgendjemand von euch aus Lauf.


----------



## thaper (5. April 2006)

nein aber ich kenn einen anfänger aus behringersdorf dem ich mein bike verkauft hab und dann noch einen aus schwaig der eig. ganz gut fährt....


----------



## SoN!c (5. April 2006)

is doch egal wie die fahren xD ^^ der gute kerl will doch nur wissen ob hier aus dem theard einer  aus lauf kommt


----------



## thaper (5. April 2006)

ach weißtu was frag doch einfach die banshee scream brüder..... das sin die besitzer von berrauschbikes in röthenbach an der pegnitz die sin ultrast nett hab se mal am schmause getroffen...


----------



## SpongeBob (5. April 2006)

Jep, die beiden sind voll OK 

Man könnte doch mal zu Ostern ( Ostermontag ) ein DDD Treffen am Tiergarten einrichten. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## thaper (6. April 2006)

das hört sich sehr gut an.ich denk das ich da auch nochn paar leute mitbring so 5 oder mehr... 
ich wäre aufjeden dabei....
Mfg Thaper


----------



## SoN!c (8. April 2006)

ach man ich kann net fahren wegen meiner scheiss kette xD aber hab schon andere besellt ..... *Juhuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (16. April 2006)

was is nu mit morgen mach mer treffen an der strabo tiergarten oder was?? ich bring aufjeden mind. 1 kumpl mit könnten auch mehr werden... spongebob kommste auch? bringste noch wen mit? 
man kann mich erkennen in dem man nach nem 05er Norco a-line mit shiver dc 02 auschau hält.... ---> http://downhillwaldi.do.ohost.de/P4050001.JPG
Wäre cool wenn das klappt...


----------



## quaker666 (19. Februar 2007)

sers bin neu hier aber dimon hab ein dirt bike und fahr mit nem kumpel auch immer am tiergarten also bei den lines halt und da is sonst  niemand^^!


----------



## quaker666 (19. Februar 2007)

dimon bitte melden bei icq 248-600-019
und wer sonst noch am tiergarten is auch melden unter der icq nummer plz


----------



## h34d (2. März 2007)

wollt mich hier auch nur mal bekannt machen.

Komm aus Langenzenn. Fahr ein Canyon Hardtail. 
Fahre eigentlich meist nur weng alleine am Dillenberg rum. Zusammen machts best. wesentlich mehr Spaß!
Bei besserem Wetter könnten wir ja mal was machen!

h34d


----------



## thaper (2. März 2007)

am dillenberg wohnen doch nochn paar aus dem forum wie zb. Priest0r


----------



## MasterChris (2. März 2007)

ich komme aus cadolzburg und bin auch öfters mit nen kumpel am dillenberg und im fürther stadtwald unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (4. März 2007)

Hört sich stark nach SIngletreff an hier!

Komme aus Nürnberg und fahre zur Zeit ehr selten weil ich kaum noch Zeit dafür habe.

Aber wenn ich fahren, fahre ich am Buck.

Wer will mich?


----------



## thaper (4. März 2007)

meld dich ma wieder bei mir.


----------



## h34d (4. März 2007)

War heute das erste mal in dem jahr wieder biken. 1 1/2 Stünde tour rund um den "Wellnessweg" in Cadolzburg, sprich am Dillenberg.

War zwar teilweise noch recht nass, aber alles in allem ganz nett.
Ich hab nur mal wieder gespürt das meine Kondition voll im Arsch ist.

Master Chris warst du heute auch unterwegs? Hab jemanden überholt, der ein ähnliches bike hatte wie du, und von den galleriebildern auch passen würde!

h34d


----------



## MasterChris (4. März 2007)

ich hätte heut gerne ne runde gedreht, aber irgendwie wollte heute keiner mit mir und alone fehlte mir die lust
also lief es nur auf einen kleinen spaziergang innerorts raus 

aber das dort einer mit einen ähnlichen bike wie mein enduro rum fährt halte ich mal SCHWER für ein gerücht


----------



## h34d (4. März 2007)

ja war kein specialised, aber auch ein enduro. Der Fahrer hatte auch die entsprechende ausrüstung an, ist aber nur so ein bisschen vor sich hingeradelt ^^

h34d


----------



## MasterChris (4. März 2007)

nuja... da meine kodition auch ziemlich down ist, hätte ich das mit dem "vor sich hingeradelt" schon sein können


----------



## thaper (4. März 2007)

du meinst vor dich hingeschoben  scherz


----------



## h34d (4. März 2007)

ne aber der ist echt nur langsam durch den wald geschlichen.

Ich bin 22 km gefahren und war danach auch ganzschön fertig! Muss dringend wieder öfters Sport treiben!


----------



## MasterChris (4. März 2007)

hab mir zwar extra top thermobekleidung gekauft, aber irgendwie komm ich im winter allgemein schlecht in die gänge...
wird zeit das der frühling einkehrt und die abende auch wieder etwas länger sind...


----------



## Fonz! (10. März 2007)

Guten Tag,

wollte mich auch mal kurz bemerkbar machen 

Komme auch aus Nürnberg (Zabo) und wollte evtl. schauen Anschluss zu bekommen ...

Mein neues Bike müsste nächste Woche kommen und dann kann es losgehen
evtl. findet man ja Gleichgesinnte  

P.S. Bin was Bikes angeht eher Anfänger also geht mit mir vorsichtigt um !!!
P.S.S. Bräuchte auch gleich mal Tips wo es in Nbg. gescheite Biker Läden gibt ?!

C Ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (10. März 2007)

Fonz! schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal kurz bemerkbar machen
> 
> ...




die frage is bei nem versandrad irgendwie relativ


----------



## Fonz! (10. März 2007)

Stimmt ist ja nicht so das man sich evtl. auch mal nach anderen Komponenten
umschauen will  

Aber gut gemeinter Versuch ...



C Ya


----------



## Priest0r (10. März 2007)

Fonz! schrieb:


> Stimmt ist ja nicht so das man sich evtl. auch mal nach anderen Komponenten
> umschauen will
> 
> Aber gut gemeinter Versuch ...
> ...




die üblichen verdächtigen halt, viel gibts da eig nich
geh überall hin und entscheide selbst, was dir gefällt
fahrradkiste downhill stadler usw


----------



## Philipp-Jan (21. August 2011)

Würd nu in zukunft auch gern mal mit wem heizen, wohne in fürth und hät am Freitag Zeit. Kann ich mich dann mal an iwen drannhängen??


----------



## Mr_Cherry (10. Juni 2012)

War heute auch einmal die Gegend ansehen, zuerst zum Trimm Dich Pfad nach Roßtal gefahren, naja sehr enttäuscht, immer wieder kurze 100 meter abfahrten, mehr aber nicht, man kann nichtmal anständig eine ganze Runde um den Trimm Pfad drehen, ständig unterbrechungen.

Danach bin ich aufm Rückweg noch nach Zirndorf gefahren zum Achterplätzla, da sahs schon besser aus, aber schon sehr kaputt gefahren und leider auch immer nur paar kürzere Abfahrten (ok, länger als in Roßtal)

In Roßtal konnte ich einige dicke Stahlseile am Boden sehen, die quer durch lagen und ab und zu an Bäumen fest waren, sehr merkwürdig


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2012)

Mr_Cherry schrieb:


> naja sehr enttäuscht, immer wieder kurze 100 meter abfahrten, mehr aber nicht,
> 
> Achterplätzla, da sahs schon besser aus, aber schon sehr kaputt gefahren und leider auch immer nur paar kürzere Abfahrten (ok, länger als in Roßtal)



blöde Frage, aber was hast du erwartet? Dass sich im Landkreis Fürth der Alpenhauptkamm versteckt?


----------



## Mr_Cherry (10. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> blöde Frage, aber was hast du erwartet? Dass sich im Landkreis Fürth der Alpenhauptkamm versteckt?



nein nein, vll wars etwas doof ausgedrückt, ich würde nur gern nach ner abfahrt weiterfahren können und net nach 50meter nen Berg runter in nem Acker stehen 

km lange Abfahrten gibts hier sicher net, mir klar 

ein Trimmdichpfad zum einfach durchfahren reicht mir ja auch


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2012)

den gibts doch in Roßtal bzw. Weitersdorf? Ok, der ist nicht so toll ausgeschildert, aber die Runde ist echt ok.


----------



## Mr_Cherry (10. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> den gibts doch in Roßtal bzw. Weitersdorf? Ok, der ist nicht so toll ausgeschildert, aber die Runde ist echt ok.



Ja, dort war ich heut, hab den halben Wald durchforstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

